# Newbies - what's your stance on headphones



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Oct 2008)

Hi all,

On both my commutes and weekend training runs I have my MP3 player and headphones on.....I can hear the keyboards a rattling now.

I have the volume at a reasonable level and the headphones I use are the Neckband over-ear type (Sennheiser PMX100).
I hear every approaching vehicle and cyclists warnings (I'm not as fast a rider as a lot of you) and the music helps make the rides go quicker.

The ones I have the problem with is when I'm approaching either peds or other cyclists and either dinging my bell or shouting they don't hgear - invariably they have in-ear earphones in.

To me there's only two alternatives:
1. One of those on-bike boom-tubes whoch blasts the music out - great for chavs
2. Sheer bloody boredom on a 2-hour 30 mile run

Anyway, that's my take.

TonyEnjoyD


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (14 Oct 2008)

I don't use them: I want an uncluttered <what's the equivalent of "view" but for hearing?> of what's going on around me.

But I'm not gonna preach to anyone else about not using them: each to their own. I'm sure it's OK if you're paying enough attention.

It's just a bit worrying that the only two people who I regularly see that use the in-ear jobs don't pay any kind of attention at all, to anything. Ever. Obviously, that's not just 'cos they've got the music going, I guess they're just a bit lax generally!


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2008)

Why are you shouting at and dinging at other cyclists?


----------



## ACS (14 Oct 2008)

Personal opinion.

If you are wearing headphones and have an accident then it could be later argued that you contributed to the cause of that accident by impairing your hearing. Therefore, in the interests of personal safety I do not wear headphones while riding as it is my choice to wear a helmet and light myself up like a Christmas tree when riding in the dark.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2008)

I like to be able to use all my senses in traffic particularly at junctions so personally I don't wear them but I think sometimes it could be useful to block out the sound of traffic, ie on a straight busy road.


----------



## parklaneyido (14 Oct 2008)

I personally don't use them. I prefer to be fully aware of the surroundings and can't be bothered with the unnessessary clutter... Each to their own though eh!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Oct 2008)

rich p said:


> Why are you shouting at and dinging at other cyclists?



If I'm shouting (the codgers or kids or dawdlers on bikes) it's "on your left" or something to get then to look behind them before they choose the precise miment I go to pass then jink for no earthly reason to one side.

Silly bint on a bike last week weaving all over a 7ft wide cycleway - on a mobile phone!!! Didn't even see me until about 20ft off and I'd slowed to less that 10mph

SB I see what you are saying and partially agree, but being a Health & Safety Manager part of my defense wold be that I carried out a suitable and sufficient Risk Assessment and reviewed current studies on drivers with regard to the effect of playing music whilst driving before purchasing the equipment that I use 

TonyEnjoyD


----------



## JamesM (14 Oct 2008)

I'm such a newbie that I've not got my first commuting bike. Put in the order the other day. I don't think I'll be listening to anything on my commute but I'll be aiming to keep it under an hour if at all possible. I can't see a problem with others doing it as long as it's not too loud and you're not someone to be distracted from the road by the music.


----------



## maxcherry (14 Oct 2008)

I have the in ear phones that hook on just behind the ear and have my volume up full (it's an lg phone so it's not that loud) makes journey go faster, plus it cuts the volume of the traffic so the sound of the TWM buses passes 2 inches beside me isn't that frightening anymore.


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Oct 2008)

Not really been tempted to yet tbh, except on very long runs. Maybe I'm easily amused but seem to keep pretty occupied just riding along.

Have sometimes thought about putting a small portable radio in the barbag in the country tho, so can still hear stuff but have a bit of background music/chit chat.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Oct 2008)

JamesM said:


> I'm such a newbie that I've not got my first commuting bike. Put in the order the other day. I don't think I'll be listening to anything on my commute but I'll be aiming to keep it under an hour if at all possible. I can't see a problem with others doing it as long as it's not too loud and you're not someone to be distracted from the road *by the music*.


Music ??? Why would you be listening to music ??
Surely you would be listening to positive messages, encouraging you to ride a bit harder, be alert for unexpected movements from other road users etc etc.


----------



## nickb (14 Oct 2008)

I used to plug myself in to music during my commute, but no longer do so.

TBH, it's not just safety thing; although I strongly believe it's important to use all of your senses when doing the sort of commute I do. I enjoy cycling and part of that is the whole sensory thing that goes with it. 

For the same reason I never listen to music whilst skiing. Why would I need to add something to an activity that's already perfect?


----------



## gratts (14 Oct 2008)

I have in-ear canal headphones which would pretty much block all exterior noise even at low volumes..I'd probably have 1 earphone in, and 1 open to the road..sitting on the fence!


----------



## gavintc (14 Oct 2008)

I use my ipod with just the left earpiece in. I can hear perfectly well and get some background music.


----------



## ACS (14 Oct 2008)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> If I'm shouting (the codgers or kids or dawdlers on bikes) it's "on your left" or something to get then to look behind them before they choose the precise miment I go to pass then jink for no earthly reason to one side.
> 
> Silly bint on a bike last week weaving all over a 7ft wide cycleway - on a mobile phone!!! Didn't even see me until about 20ft off and I'd slowed to less that 10mph
> 
> ...



Tony

Valid point, however, I was considering a possible argument that could be adopted in a legal environment, where a person has caused or been substantially involved in an accident involving a cyclist wearing headphones, that the cyclist was partially responsible for the incident because of sensory impairment (vicarious liability). This factor is pertinent where the injury levels to the cyclist are serious in nature and a substantial claim for damages / compensation is being considered. The big battalions of the insurance world will always wriggle and squirm to avoid paying out, why given them the ammunition to defend themselves and their client?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Oct 2008)

satans budgie said:


> Tony
> 
> Valid point, however, I was considering a possible argument that could be adopted in a legal environment, where a person has caused or been substantially involved in an accident involving a cyclist wearing headphones, that the cyclist was partially responsible for the incident because of sensory impairment (vicarious liability). This factor is pertinent where the injury levels to the cyclist are serious in nature and a substantial claim for damages / compensation is being considered. The big battalions of the insurance world will always wriggle and squirm to avoid paying out, why given them the ammunition to defend themselves and their client?



Good legal argument but would they set a precedent?
Again my argument would be that most - if not all - drivers their radio/stereo on usually at a loud setting.

I would respectfully ask the magistrate to test my Ipod and headphones while walking about where there's traffic before making a judgement

As to liability, it's more Contributory Negligence rather than Vicarious Liability I would say. 

Anyhoos - that's what I use


----------



## ACS (14 Oct 2008)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Good legal argument but would they set a precedent?
> Again my argument would be that most - if not all - drivers their radio/stereo on usually at a loud setting.
> 
> I would respectfully ask the magistrate to test my Ipod and headphones while walking about where there's traffic before making a judgement
> ...



Excellent point and very well presented if I may be as so bold. Not being my area of expertise I will bow to your greater knowledge and I think we agree that the wearing of earphones while cycling is not recommended but it at present a personal preference.


----------



## Player (14 Oct 2008)

I hate to say it but i always wear my ear phones. I find it gives me drive and makes me pedle a lot harder. It also helps with the wind and ear ache.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2008)

I saw a clever pair of headphones on the Gadget show last year, that somehow filtered out the wrong background noise but kept the important ones.


----------



## hackbike 6 (14 Oct 2008)

I've used music players since 1985 but wouldn't recommend it to everyone.


----------



## benno1uk (14 Oct 2008)

I think there is enough potential danger on the road already without blocking sound out. Off road may be different.


----------



## Cyberdad (14 Oct 2008)

I have to admit to using in ear earphones and listening to Radio 4 during my commute. 

I wouldn't say that I missed out on very much outside noise at all, and certainly hear far more than when I am on my motorcycle with a full face helmet.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2008)

Tried using headphones whilst on my commute, just doesn't work for me. Need awareness whilst cycling and just don't get that when listening to music.


----------



## MattB (14 Oct 2008)

I always used to have music on when cycling. I find that if im doing something I have to concentrate on, i have to have music. Be it working, driving, cycling etc...


----------



## saddlesoar (16 Oct 2008)

I sometimes listen to music whilst riding, but at a level so I can hear traffic. Now it is getting dark whilst riding down country lanes on the way home, the MP3 player blots out the errie noises in the undergrowth! 

Slightly OT but as anyone tried riding with both hands in front of your ears (with the flat part of your hand facing direction of travel)? It totally blocks out the sound of the wind. I wonder if I could manufacture a little "wind shield" to attach to cycle helmets for a quieter ride??? Dragon's Den here we come!


----------



## Morrisette (16 Oct 2008)

I've never liked having earphones in when walking along, even, and so I've never gone for it while riding either. It's drummed into girls that walking alone at night while wearing earphones leaves you vulnerable to someone coming up behind you and snatching your bag or something, because you wouldn't hear them. I think I use my hearing quite a lot on the bike.

I also find that generally I want the music to be REALLY quiet - I have a Creative Mp3 player and only ever use the quietest volume setting. Just don't want to miss anything, obviously!


----------



## mrfacetious (2 Nov 2008)

User3143 said:


> I sing to myself when I'm bored riding on the road.


+1! 
music is brilliant though; when you cycle 2 miles up a hill it's so much more motivating.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2008)

No for headphones here, it's dangerous enough out there as it is without depriving an important sense.


----------



## wlc1 (2 Nov 2008)

You've got a bell on your bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good god man. Why?


----------



## Radius (2 Nov 2008)

I usually cycle with someone so there's not much point, but not sure I would wear earphones anyway. I have the canal ones as well, you really can't hear much. Plus I like being able to hear the faintest click of a bike from someone trying to overtake me so I can push harder to avoid slipping down the FCN rankings


----------



## jimboalee (3 Nov 2008)

This is the sound of a Double Decker bus – GRRRRRRRRRR, GRRRRRRRRRR.
This is the sound of an Audi – BRRRRRRRM, BRRRRRRRRRRRRM.
This is the sound of a Land Rover, CLATTER, CLATTER, CLATTER.

This is the sound of a Toyota Pruis , .

This is the sound of an uninsured Yob in an old Fiesta, SCREEEEEEEECH, "Get out of the road, F**kin' cyclist".

This is the sound you might hear if you wear a personal stereo while riding a bike, 

"NEEEE, NARRR, NEEEE, NARRR, NEEEE, NARRR".


----------



## 4F (3 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> This is the sound you might hear if you wear a personal stereo while riding a bike,
> 
> "NEEEE, NARRR, NEEEE, NARRR, NEEEE, NARRR".



Point of order. Nee Narr Nee Narr has been replaced many moons ago
by some kind of techno beat which sort of goes 
bli---p p p p p, bli-----p p p p p, bli-----p p p p p


----------



## jimboalee (3 Nov 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *User3143* 

 
_I sing to myself when I'm bored riding on the road._

"+1! 
music is brilliant though; when you cycle 2 miles up a hill it's so much more motivating."

+1 on these.

I sing. I also dance on the pedals.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2008)

Personally, I don't like the clutter, so don't use one other than if I am on a turbo...


----------



## nilling (3 Nov 2008)

I tried my commute with my old ipod for a week this summer before i gave up as it was just too much faffing about: was it charged up, what should I listen to, did I remember to switch the key lock on, the ear buds sliding out when i started to sweat (even sellotape didn't hold it in).

I always like singing in my head anyway it keeps the other voices quiet for a while


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Nov 2008)

nilling said:


> I always like singing in my head anyway it keeps the other voices quiet for a while


.. I like it when they help out with the harmonies.


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (3 Nov 2008)

i rarely cycle without my pod, i do enjoy myself more with it, but i have to say that my new cycle computer is far more distracting, i have to remind myself not to be too fixated on it and look at the damn road.


----------



## thomas (6 Nov 2008)

As others have said I don't really think it's safe. I know the guy who runs my local bike shop had a salesman in trying to sell a MP3 built into a speaker system which attaches to your handlebars.

Though it sounded like a good idea, I think it cost about twice what an ipod and reasonable ipod dock would cost and apparently it was very bulky and unsightly. Unsuprisingly then the shop has started to stock them.

At the moment poundland have some little speakers. I'm sure they'll sound awful but I'm tempted to buy some as I've been told they don't need batteries or plugged into the mains. I'd mainly use them as a dirt cheap ipod style dock thing - but it could be possile to attach them to my rucksake and play music while I cycle to work. If I didn't play it that loudly it wouldn't be any more antisocial than people listening to music on trains or cars with their windows open.


----------



## yenrod (6 Nov 2008)

I ride chaingangs in the summer and had an 'off' and was wearing headphones/music and the group recconned(?) that I was well away with the music to notice the move in the group - it was plainly down to the fact that some people were jumpy as they were having a hard time keeping up and the pace was jerky and so i got a a touch and went down.

They where too proud to admit such.

I pointed that in a round about way to who it was who was mainly being 'nervy' - they got the msg.

Yes, you can get carried away by music etc..but to do this would be suicidal: I wouldn't ride them in the morning riding into work for example as the traffic is too! crazy - *you need all your senses* !!!!!!!!


----------



## Randochap (6 Nov 2008)

In my experience, it would take stacatto heavy metal to drown out the sound of traffic.

I bought an iPod earlier this year and have used it a few times on solo rides, but it's a bit anti-social to use it on group rides, eh?

The novelty has worn off and I don't seem to use it lately.

Maybe I need to download some Iron Maiden?


----------



## goo_mason (9 Nov 2008)

I listen to music all the time, but I draw the line at music when I'm on the bike.

I prefer to have all of my senses available when I'm on the road, so I've never had music when I'm cycling. If I want music, I'll hum to myself or often, I''ll suddenly catch the tune going through my head !


----------



## john2702 (10 Nov 2008)

Headphones are a NO NO.

Your ears are just as essential as your eyes for keeping you alive!


----------



## Candaules (18 Mar 2009)

I'm wary of headphones, on me, or on other people. When I cycle along the canal towpath, some walkers are so lost in their music that they are unaware of anything else. Their startled reaction when they realise I am there is sometimes a a danger to both of us.
I like to hear everything that's going on around me, and be aware of all hazards, so no headphones. However, I can imagine that on a long ride, if there were not too many hazrds, they might help pass the. time


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2009)

Plus I hate to think where you actually put the ipod Candaules. It's fine if you've got pockets.............


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2009)

I don't fancy wearing headphones while cycling tbh. I don't believe it's safe, seems a load of hassle and I don't believe it's good for your hearing. Years ago, before Ipods were even invented, I used to wear my walkman (kids, ask you parents what a cassette is!) everywhere. What I found was that if you have it up loud enough to drown out traffic noises while along a busy road, it is actually ridiculous volume level if you use the same volume level in a quiet place. I don't believe it can be good for your hearing. Also, it's all to easy to walk onto the road in front of a car or something as you are listening to the music rather than paying attention.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (18 Mar 2009)

On my way to work, I quite often pass a bloke walking the opposite way down a bridleway .. he is wearing an ipod and reading a paper. OK, there's no cars or anything for him to step under .. but there are trees to walk into, roots to trip over, holes to stumble in, horse poo to step in and so on. He's still doing it so presumably he's not come a cropper yet.


----------



## jayce (18 Mar 2009)

I wear bluetooth gummy earphones all the time when i ride their linked up to my mp3 you can listen to music and hear things around you ,no cluttering wires their like little hearing aids they fit right in your ear but i can talk to people without knocking them off ,as im a lone rider i never ride with anyone i need them


----------



## montage (18 Mar 2009)

I never use them for training, but do for commutes - though I do agree that they shouldn't be worn, but commutes are just too boring otherwise!

I find that music doesnt help for training as it can force you into the wrong cadence - also while training you are far more tired, so I like to keep all my senses.


----------



## chrisuren (18 Mar 2009)

Listen to my MP3 In-ear headphones but only use one so I can hear what I'm listening to and what's going on around me.


----------



## stoatsngroats (18 Mar 2009)

I use earphones which clip over the ear - I can hear traffic, I don't think it's a problem, BUT, each ot his/her own...


----------



## Downward (18 Mar 2009)

Anyone seen the new I Pod shuffle ?
Button on headphones for controlling it.
I have done 2 x commutes with I pod and as long as you have it low you can hear. To be fair the traffic is so heavy and noisy nowadays that you need it up very loud to drown out the traffic noise


----------



## col (18 Mar 2009)

Even when out walking and listening, Im always telling my son to only have one ear plug in so he can hear too, not tried it myself, but might on long country roads?


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> I never use them for training, but do for commutes - though I do agree that they shouldn't be worn, but commutes are just too boring otherwise!




Not being funny, but how the hell can commutes be 'boring' - you are obviously not trying hard enough, or you have no traffic/or paying bugger all attention to what's going on around you... 

Commutes are the most dangerous times to ride - I use my hearing to tell me where traffic is.... even the slightest noise tells you a lot about motorists behind, their 'attitude' (e.g. engine and tyre roar)....

It's suicidal wearing headphones in traffic..... you'll complicate matters no end if you get knocked off...oh and believe me, the third party will try and wiggle out.....


----------



## Downward (18 Mar 2009)

fossyant said:


> Not being funny, but how the hell can commutes be 'boring' - you are obviously not trying hard enough, or you have no traffic/or paying bugger all attention to what's going on around you...
> 
> Commutes are the most dangerous times to ride - I use my hearing to tell me where traffic is.... even the slightest noise tells you a lot about motorists behind, their 'attitude' (e.g. engine and tyre roar)....
> 
> It's suicidal wearing headphones in traffic..... you'll complicate matters no end if you get knocked off...oh and believe me, the third party will try and wiggle out.....




You can hear all the traffic and car noises with headphones in to be fair - At a certain speed the wind noise drowns out the music anyway. I only use it on the way to work which is uphiill.


----------



## montage (18 Mar 2009)

fossyant said:


> Not being funny, but how the hell can commutes be 'boring' - you are obviously not trying hard enough, or you have no traffic/or paying bugger all attention to what's going on around you...
> 
> Commutes are the most dangerous times to ride - I use my hearing to tell me where traffic is.... even the slightest noise tells you a lot about motorists behind, their 'attitude' (e.g. engine and tyre roar)....
> 
> It's suicidal wearing headphones in traffic..... you'll complicate matters no end if you get knocked off...oh and believe me, the third party will try and wiggle out.....



Well I just don't find the roads interesting, and constantly passed by cars - I can hear everything around me. Unless on cycle paths I pop one/both earphones down. Yes it is wrong...but commuting isn't that great in the morning (nice on the way back to treat it as a TT) and looking at my ipod makes me more willing to cycle. I am a fair weather commuter tbh - but I train in all weather.


----------



## Bman (18 Mar 2009)

I admit. I used to 

However, I only used ever used one earbud, and the volume low.

Now I prefer the increace in awareness and perception.


----------



## HJ (18 Mar 2009)

Personally I never find cycling that boring...


----------



## mr Mag00 (19 Mar 2009)

i dont commute. 
i ride on quiet country roads most of the time and i am very aware of what is going on around me. i regularly check over my shoulder as i would in a rear view mirror so very unlikely to be surprised by something passing me i didnt know was there. there are never so loud to block out ambient sounds.
if i am going for an all out session and i really concentrating on my breathing pace or spriints etc i will not use them, but on a long slow steady i will, i enjoy the company.
i figure if something is going to run me over from behind, headphones wont make a single difference as long as i dont ride in a way that puts me in danger eg wobbling out into the carriagway.


----------



## mickwood (19 Mar 2009)

I use headphones, I whack on my spanish language course - exercise my mind AND body at the same time...brilliant!
I only have it at a level where I can hear other road users and have never had a problem at all so far?


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

Maybe it's an age thing !


----------



## ASC1951 (19 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Personally I never find cycling that boring...


Same here. I'm never bored, even on all day solo rides along roads that I know well. There is always something to look at, hear or smell.

Perhaps it is an age thing, as Downward says. A seagull has twice the attention span of today's teenager.


----------



## just4fun (19 Mar 2009)

i sometimes wear headphones but i will keep the volume very low so as nto to endanger myself.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Mar 2009)

I wouldn't use headphones. Surely all it means is that you're just relegating your music to being aural chewing gum, rather than listening to it properly? Besides, I agree that hearing is an important sense when out among hard traffic.


----------



## jayce (19 Mar 2009)

This is going on and on if you use them thats up to you if you dont then dont ,easy,


----------



## Goffins (19 Mar 2009)

Hearing is an overated sense on the road, it gives you a false sense of security and certainly lends itself to me making less lifesavers.

I pretty much ALWAYS wear headphones, I find the Prodigy helps with my cadence but I don't think it hinders my safety, I still know what's going on around me and once it evened saved me from an off.

A couple of Chavs in some beat up car thought they'd swerve close and beep me on an open road at 11:00 at night, had it not been for the music dulling the piercing horn I would have jumped out of my skin.

Just makes the journey more fun as well.


----------



## jayce (19 Mar 2009)

Goffins said:


> Hearing is an overated sense on the road, it gives you a false sense of security and certainly lends itself to me making less lifesavers.
> 
> I pretty much ALWAYS wear headphones, I find the Prodigy helps with my cadence but I don't think it hinders my safety, I still know what's going on around me and once it evened saved me from an off.
> 
> ...


i agree goffins


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

jayce said:


> i agree goffins


Me too.
As i said Wind noise etc drowns out a


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Goffins said:


> Hearing is an overated sense on the road, it gives you a false sense of security and certainly lends itself to me making less lifesavers.



What rubbish, do you consider eyesight another overated sense ?


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What rubbish, do you consider eyesight another overated sense ?




Good point - I will have to put some films on my Ipod mount it on handlebars and I can watch a film too while cycling.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Downward said:


> Good point - I will have to put some films on my Ipod mount it on handlebars and I can watch a film too while cycling.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.



No problem, can I suggest "One flew over the cuckoo's nest"


----------



## Goffins (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> What rubbish, do you consider eyesight another overated sense ?



It's the only sense that matters as it's the only one that you can rely on 100% to know that you're safe.

It's why I still stand by my statement that relying on something like hearing is pretty pointless as a Mercedes or Jag at high speed is as quiet as a whistle.

+ as a Motorbike rider I can't hear anything usually over the Engine and wind noise, hell on long journeys I wear {as do others} ear plugs to keep out the wind so rubbish to you sir.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Who said you are relying only on hearing. Hearing along with sight are essential as are lifesaver checks.

+ as a former motorcyclist I found that a full face helmet kept the wind out of my ears


----------



## Goffins (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Who said you are relying only on hearing. Hearing along with sight are essential as are lifesaver checks.
> 
> + as a former motorcyclist I found that a full face helmet kept the wind out of my ears



Well your helmet must have been pretty spectacular or your bike was a Honda Goldwing because I've not riden a bike or worn a lid that removes wind noise.

Perhaps I should have invested inone of these:-


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Goffins said:


> Well your helmet must have been pretty spectacular or your bike was a Honda Goldwing because I've not riden a bike or worn a lid that removes wind noise.
> 
> Perhaps I should have invested inone of these:-



I assume you would have to connect your I pod up first and put it on repeat before wearing one of those


----------



## Watt-O (19 Mar 2009)

I would never wear head phones when operating a machine let alone a bike for the following reasons:-

1. Ears can act as the eyes in the back of your head; if you turn your head slightly you cut out a hell of a lot of wind noise, and you can hear approaching traffic even if it's not visible.
2. Listening to music is a massive distraction. Cycling in traffic demands 100% attention, especially when all the other road users are mentally deficient!
3. Things stuffed in your ears can affect your balance, not a good idea when you are attempting to balance on two wheels!
4. It's bloody antisocial!


----------



## Goffins (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I assume you would have to connect your I pod up first and put it on repeat before wearing one of those



It may please you to know that during a rather speedy bike ride the other day my IPOD shuffled on to an Audio Book of Orwell's 1984 which really killed my mood.


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

Watt-O said:


> I would never wear head phones when operating a machine let alone a bike for the following reasons:-
> 
> 1. Ears can act as the eyes in the back of your head; if you turn your head slightly you cut out a hell of a lot of wind noise, and you can hear approaching traffic even if it's not visible.
> 2. Listening to music is a massive distraction. Cycling in traffic demands 100% attention, especially when all the other road users are mentally deficient!
> ...




I don't see anyone else cycling on my way to work and can't chat to the car drivers - How sociable should i be ?!


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

Downward said:


> I don't see anyone else cycling on my way to work and can't chat to the car drivers - How sociable should i be ?!



I see you have conveniently avoided the 3 major points on Wat-O's post and picked up on the minor one. tsk


----------



## tuffty (19 Mar 2009)

Watt-O said:


> I would never wear head phones when operating a machine let alone a bike for the following reasons:-
> 
> 1. Ears can act as the eyes in the back of your head; if you turn your head slightly you cut out a hell of a lot of wind noise, and you can hear approaching traffic even if it's not visible.
> 2. Listening to music is a massive distraction. Cycling in traffic demands 100% attention, especially when all the other road users are mentally deficient!
> ...




Cycling in town or in heavy traffic I'd agree, just sing if you need music that badly - has the added benefit that other road users give you a wide berth.  What about out in the countryside on a quiet Sunday morning though - if you're not riding with anybody a good tune can give you that extra bit of motivation, and I've never had any problems toppling over either!


----------



## Goffins (19 Mar 2009)

I've not read the entire thread but has it been suggested that this could be an age thing?

Us younger'ens are used to having our senses assaulted, we're used to having various implements put in our ears, inlcuding the infamous 'wet willy' and have managed to maintain our balance throughout.

If we're not texting, while eating, while fighting and stealing from shops then we're bored.

I know in the old days you'd put your ears to the ground to guestimate the arrival of the horse drawn milk cart but times have changed, as have people.


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

You are probably right about it being an age thing. I am old enough to know it is not a good idea


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I see you have conveniently avoided the 3 major points on Wat-O's post and picked up on the minor one. tsk




Yeah but the other ones were boring


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> You are probably right about it being an age thing. I am old enough to know it is not a good idea




Yeah but just imagine the fun you could have conducting while listening to your classical music


----------



## montage (19 Mar 2009)

Kicked the music today, didn't bring the ipod.
I did certainly feel more aware, but I also got a little bored on the way in when I was taking things easy. hmm


----------



## 4F (19 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> Kicked the music today, didn't bring the ipod.
> I did certainly feel more aware, but I also got a little bored on the way in when I was taking things easy. hmm



Simple, don't take it easy.


----------



## Downward (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Simple, don't take it easy.



Hehe to be fair i am pushing it at the moment so can't be arsed with I pod.


----------



## montage (19 Mar 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Simple, don't take it easy.



Arrive at college dripping with sweat...hmm..
Attractive.


----------



## mossy (20 Mar 2009)

It's great to listen to music at certain times.
To me,one of those times is NOT the roads.
However the key issue will be in the courts,unfortunately when a company tries not to pay out claiming a cyclist contibuted to their own acccident by listening to music.
I hope not but this will go the same way as the helmet issue and the only losers will be the riders who are injured.
I do hope not but watch the courts!!!


----------



## meic (22 Mar 2009)

There are a lot of people who dont use earphones on the bike, who are describing what it is like!
Well I always do use earphones, so I guess I know more about it. I also used earphones on my motorcycle and I listen to music in the car.
If I can afford to be deaf and destracted when piloting over a tonne of high speed death, why all the fuss on an itsy cycle?
I am willing to take any hearing test, while wearing my headphones. I can hear cars from over half a mile away on these country roads, with the headphones on. On a downhill they actually improve hearing as they delay the start of wind noise.
Never have any trouble socialising, although I take the earphones down just to be polite, if it develops to a conversation.
Maybee if you experiment , you will develop these skills too.


----------



## stoatsngroats (22 Mar 2009)

meic said:


> I also used earphones on my motorcycle and I listen to music in the car.



I thought of this coming home from work on my scooter yesterday, windnoise on a motorcycle can be just as loud as music on a bike....it's not often called in to question when there's a motorcycle accident, and in a car, with music on, I bet that there's a HUGE difference between what a cyclist, and a car driver can hear going on 'outside' the heads' environment.

It's not a problem for me to listen to music, but we all should make our own choices.......

Any courtcase against a cyclist, which sites 'noise distraction', I'm sure would be defendable, with tests conducted on motorcycles/cars with music...


----------



## festivalite (24 Mar 2009)

I listen to music constantly and I'm always one of those wandering around with wires coming from my ears but when I cycle on the roads I always take out my earbuds. However on cycle paths and very rural roads I tent to start listening to my music again.


----------



## Radius (24 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> I sing to myself when I'm bored riding on the road.



He's not even joking, he does! I've heard it!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2009)

I won't criticise anyone who wants to wear earphones but would not do so myself. A number of reasons:

1. I'm on my bike and want to enjoy all the sensations around - that's sight, sound and smell - when I'm in the country.
2. If I'm in traffic or on a quiet A road I need every warning I can get about traffic. Imagine the situation where you see someone step in to your path from the pavement and you haven't heard the vehicle behind you but have no time to look around.
3. I need to concentrate and I know listening to music / speech would break my concentration leading to me potentially making a last moment manouevre without taking adequate care.

To be honest if I was hit by a cyclist wearing headphones I would blame the cyclist for being distracted. In exactly the same way as I'd blame a motorist for using a mobile while driving. I think it's hard to defend one's position if one isn't fully concentrating on the ride.


----------



## Downward (25 Mar 2009)

Sounds cool - Can we blame motorists for listening to the radio ?


----------



## Sore Thumb (25 Mar 2009)

I've got a radio in my car.

I listen to music on the way to work on my cycle.

I can hear more traffic noise on my bike than I can when I'm in my car.

So maybe cars should have volume limiters on there music systems. Maybe if I hit another car I can blame them partially for the collision because they were listening to the radio at the time?


----------



## col (25 Mar 2009)

Inside most cars you cant hear enough of outside noise to make a difference in driving safety, in fact most new cars make a point of how nice and quiet it is inside your own world, so whats the difference with music on? I think we are looking to far into this.


----------



## Joe24 (25 Mar 2009)

Theres nothing better then riding through traffic on a nice day, with a nice song on and relaxing. Its great. 
It doesnt effect your balance, if you think it does you have no balence.
You can still hear, if you get to traffic you can focus on traffic easily and blank the music out. Its automatic.
What also is good, is going down a county road with a good song on. The road can be boring, but you have a good song on. You can happily get into the music and have cars coming past you, be drumming on the handlebars or in the air and be safe. 
I think that actually talking to someone while cycling is more off putting. You tend to look away from the road for abit, or focus on their voice, and you can just have someone in a car just appear behind you.
Wind is also dangerouse, if its blowing in the wrong direction, you cant hear the car coming up behind until they are close. Or the wind will completely blank out your hearing when your going fast, or theres a strong wind.


----------



## col (25 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Theres nothing better then riding through traffic on a nice day, with a nice song on and relaxing. Its great.
> It doesnt effect your balance, if you think it does you have no balence.
> You can still hear, if you get to traffic you can focus on traffic easily and blank the music out. Its automatic.
> What also is good, is going down a county road with a good song on. The road can be boring, but you have a good song on. You can happily get into the music and have cars coming past you, be drumming on the handlebars or in the air and be safe.
> ...



Wasnt there some sort of invention to stop wind noise, something you put in your ears, but let you hear behind still?


----------



## Joe24 (26 Mar 2009)

col said:


> Wasnt there some sort of invention to stop wind noise, something you put in your ears, but let you hear behind still?



No, your just making this up. And if it is real, it probably doesnt work.


----------



## Goffins (27 Mar 2009)

Do the ear phone haters also have an issue with Deaf cyclists and drivers?


----------



## Joe24 (27 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> No he is not you can buy ear plugs that do especially block out wind noise for use on a Mbike and I do remember reading somewhere about some headphones.
> 
> Both the plugs and headphones are a bit pricey though.



Doc pro ear plugs do it i think. They block out wind and have a little hole in so you can still hear slightly.
I had some for canoeing, they stopped water going into your ear, but had a hole in so you could still hear whats going on. Only one had a hole in though i think


----------



## Joe24 (27 Mar 2009)

Goffins said:


> Do the ear phone haters also have an issue with Deaf cyclists and drivers?



Thats a good point.
Well? Do any of you?


----------

